# I got abused by my riders



## Darts (Dec 5, 2020)

Link - 





Uber deactivated my account instead of theirs.

Then sent me this.


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

Take your video to the Green Light Hub and demand they reactivate your account!


----------



## Darts (Dec 5, 2020)

kooljp said:


> Take your video to the Green Light Hub and demand they reactivate your account!


Thanks!! I have raised the issue with Uber support in app, but they refused to reactivate my account even after this video was shared to them. Uber talks about quality of service, I am proud that I have maintained high quality of service as my rating seems improving and I have purchased stuff so that my riders can have pleasent experience during their rides with me. Feedbacks I have received directly from my passengers seem consistant with my rating. I respect passengers preferences during their rides with me.


----------



## ConverseAnt (Jul 31, 2018)

How have you got on? Any further feedback / review from Uber?


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Darts said:


> Thanks!! I have raised the issue with Uber support in app, but they refused to reactivate my account even after this video was shared to them. Uber talks about quality of service, I am proud that I have maintained high quality of service as my rating seems improving and I have purchased stuff so that my riders can have pleasent experience during their rides with me. Feedbacks I have received directly from my passengers seem consistant with my rating. I respect passengers preferences during their rides with me.
> View attachment 531842


What did you said to the passenger earlier that got them so piss . Are you only showing as what you wanted us to see .Show us the whole unedited video


----------



## The Ent (May 4, 2020)

Are you fresh off the boat Indian? In any case, even for you, I am sure there are hundred's of jobs you can do that earns you twice as much. So apply for a new job. This is probably a good thing you will look back at 10 years from now when you have a few hundred thousand dollars more than the Uber driver that stayed driving for 10 years.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Uber is a discriminatory company. You cannot get back on Uber but you can raise awareness about Uber. Call every news channel and tell your story until it gets published.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

nozm212 said:


> Uber is a discriminatory company. You cannot get back on Uber but you can raise awareness about Uber. Call every news channel and tell your story until it gets published.


He's not telling the whole story...


----------

